# Supbeam X60 (5000lms searchlight) - Pictures, Beamshots, Impressions



## gopajti (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello guys, I would like to show my brightest flashlight now, the Supbeam X60 with 5000 lumens!

Official,

*Features *

LED: 5*Cree XM-L2 LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
ANSI FL-1 Standard ratings
Max. Output: 5000 lumens (2 hrs)
Level 1: 10 lms
Level 2: 130 lms - 5000 lms, infinite brightness mode
Strobe: 5000 lms 
Working voltage: 18V-26V
Max beam distance: 700 meters
Peak beam intensity: 38700cd (2 meters distance) (RC40 comes 126000cd/max 710m, but X60 looks slightly brighter than Fenix in real life)
Impact resistant: 1.2 meters
Waterproof to IPX-6 standard
Size: 276mm (length), 108mm (head diameter), 49mm (tube diameter)
Weight: 850g (without batteries)
Altrua durable Aluminum Alloy 6063
Stainless 304 bezel and rotate-ring
Premium type III hard anodized and anti-abrasive finish
Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating, which achieves a 98.3% light transmittance
Strobe mode for tactical and emergency use
High-polish aluminum alloy reflector
Highly focused beam for maximum distance
Streamlined body design
Mechanical reversed polarity protection design for battery carrier
Intelligent highly efficient circuit board design for max performance and long runtime

_Notice: The above-mentioned paramteres (tested with six 3400mAh 18650 batteries) are approximate and may vary between flashlight, batteries, and environments._

*Package contents*

- 6pcs Supbeam Protected 18650 2600mAh batteries (Samsung ICR18650-26F cell inside) or the "full kit" comes with 6pcs Supbeam Protected 18650 3400mAh batteries.
- Belt attachable holster
- Lanyard
- Spare O-Rings and click button cover
- USB charging cable with magnetic contact connection
- Mains to USB adapter
- 12V Car to USB adapter
- User manual, warranty card

*How works? The real-time battery indicator *(one of my favourite feature),

If the indicator light shows green, it means the batteries capacity is sufficient and more than 50% battery capacity is available.
If the batteries capacity is 30-50% , the indicator light will display orange. 
If the indicator light shows red, it means the batteries capacity is lower than 30%.
In case of very low electric capacity (less than 10% of the total electric capacity) for critically low battery capacity, the indicator light will show red and flicker. 

*The charging method*

When the indicator LED at the flashlight tailcap is red and flickering, the batteries need to be charged. As shown in the figure, put the magnetic charging interface close to the charging position at flashlight tail, it will be attracted by magnetic force automatically and begin the charging process. There are three kinds of interfaces at the other side: USB interface / Car charger interface / AC/DC charging interface, which can meet the requirements of various situations. Each battery is charged at 500mA current, and total current is 3.0A for six batteries. The unique charging method can guarantee safety during charging. After about five hours (with USB cable only, 10-12hrs), the indicator lights will show green, and turn into the state of trickle charging. When the charging process is completed, it will shut off automatically.

*My impressions*

*Pros*

- X60 use the latest Cree XM-L2 leds (Fenix RC40 use first gen XM-L)
- Looks very good build quality. Scratch free anodizing with nice semi-matte black finish, smooth threads, well lubricated o-rings, control ring working smoothly, looks high quality reflector etc. Overall I'm satisfied.
- Very good beam quality without rings 
- Well centered leds
- Nice white tint (not greenish, purplish, bluish)
- The battery holder is not rattle in body tube!
- No visible pwm flickering! No buzzing sound
- Outstanding performance, the full power is really awesome, this is a real beast
- Users can use their own batteries (standard 18650 size), no need expensive battery pack (as Olight SR9x series and Fenix RC40)
- One, tiny, real-time battery indicator led. You can see battery status in real-time, 100-50% (green), 50-30% (orange), 30-10% (red), less than 10% (red flicker). Much better than Olight SR9x and Fenix RC40 battery indicator.
- Built-in charger with three interfaces
- Including 6pcs normal, Protected 18650 batteries. Supbeam use quality korean cell, Samsung ICR18650-26F. (Fenix use chinese BAK C18650CC, 2600mAh batteries in RC40 battery pack)
- Longer protected 18650 batteries fit perfectly, eg. Keeppower 18650 3400mAh
- Stable tail-stand/candle mode capable
- Slightly smaller than Fenix RC40 (shorter)
- Shoulder strap

*Cons*

- need two hands for control ring/tailcap switch

*Other comments*

- I not tested the charger function now, maybe later.. I prefer my own XTAR VP1 chargers.
- I think, full matte black or dark grey (eg. similar as RC40 bezel) bezel/control ring surface would be better.
- Neutral tint (4500-5000K) option would be awesome

*Charger test *(Supbeam said, the charger use correct CC/CV algorithm):

3.76V -> 4.14V
3.76V -> 4.14V
3.76V -> 4.17V
3.76V -> 4.18V
3.76V -> 4.20V
3.76V -> 4.22V

charging time was 4h 25m

*my tips*, what I recommend (batteries, chargers):

Batteries: Supbeam own 3400mAh battery (Panasonic cell inside), Keeppower Protected 18650 2900mAh (Panasonic NCR18650PF cell) or 3400mAh, 3600mAh version.
External chargers: 3pcs XTAR VP1. Not a cheapest, but one of the best solution. (VP2 with more extras coming very soon)

and now the pictures.. unfortunately my health was not good in past week, this is the reason why not made more photos now, but more pics coming soon (in next days/weeks)


----------



## gopajti (Jan 19, 2014)

ISO100, F2.8, 1.3s, WB daylight, distance ~20m

*Supbeam X60 vs Nitecore P12*





*Supbeam X60 vs Olight M22*





*Supbeam X60 vs Fenix TK35 U2*





*Supbeam X60 vs Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3*





*Supbeam X60 vs Fenix TK75 *





*Supbeam X60 vs Olight SR96*













*ISO100, F3.5, 1.6s
*
*X60 vs Fenix PD35*





*X60 vs Spark SL6S-740NW*





*X60 vs Foursevens Maelstrom Regen MMR-X*





*X60 vs Armytek Viking v2.5*





*X60 vs Foursevens Maelstrom MMX with Burst Mode*





*X60 vs Microfire TL2*





*X60 vs Skilhunt K26*





*X60 vs Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2)*





*X60 vs Jetbeam DDR30 (U3 version)*





*X60 vs Microfire L500R V3 NW (7*XP-G2 R4 NW)*





*X60 vs Fenix RC40*





New beamshot comparison 08.05.2014., distance 60m


----------



## Ryp (Jan 19, 2014)

Great pictures! Looks like a beast of a light.


----------



## Up All Night (Jan 19, 2014)

Outstanding photos, as always! :thumbsup:

Get well brother!


----------



## kj75 (Jan 20, 2014)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing! :twothumbs


----------



## langham (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks great, I got a Supbeam L25S and it had a terrible driver, is this one better? Mine wouldn't drive the led anywhere near what it should have. The buld quality was good though and it did use sound components.


----------



## gopajti (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you guys!


langham what does it mean "terrible driver" exactly? I've not seen pwm flickering, not heard buzzing sound or other "terrible" things


----------



## ven (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you gopajti for the awesome pics,as said its a beast of a light .....................love it although its a bit big for discrete use or easy to have around use.
I may be tempted at a later date,maybe when prices drop a little or get an x60vn.

Just seems so many lights out at the moment and lots to come,flashaholics dream,just need a 2nd job

How many chargers do you have? would not like your electric bill


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent pictures and a great review!:thumbsup:

I´ve been waiting for a review of this light for long. For how long can you run it at highest mode before it steps down?


----------



## wertzius (Jan 21, 2014)

Step down occurs after 3 minutes. But you can reset immediately.


----------



## gopajti (Jan 21, 2014)

> How many chargers do you have?



more than 15pcs


----------



## gopajti (Jan 21, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Excellent pictures and a great review!:thumbsup:
> 
> I´ve been waiting for a review of this light for long. For how long can you run it at highest mode before it steps down?


----------



## ven (Jan 21, 2014)

gopajti said:


> more than 15pcs




 i wont ask how many cells you have then


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 21, 2014)

gopajti said:


>



So if i followed the diagram right, it steps down from 5000 lumens to aproximately 3500 lumens after 3 minutes, but it can be restarted immediately?



gopajti said:


> more than 15pcs



That was a lot of chargers!


----------



## gopajti (Jan 21, 2014)

> So if i followed the diagram right, it steps down from 5000 lumens to aproximately 3500 lumens after 3 minutes, but it can be restarted immediately?



yes


----------



## Jash (Jan 21, 2014)

gopajti said:


> more than 15pcs



And here I was thinking I had too many at four.


----------



## gopajti (Jan 21, 2014)

ven said:


> i wont ask how many cells you have then



:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (Jan 24, 2014)

first post updated, added some new pics and I tested the charger function and I shared my experience


----------



## ven (Jan 24, 2014)

gopajti said:


> :thumbsup:



 fantastic!!!! i am not too far behind,although mine do look drab in comparison.........


----------



## gopajti (Feb 1, 2014)

first post updated, added some new pics


----------



## alert_01 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Guys, you are doing very good job.. ;-) for the ones that wants something nice. 

Just first of all as this is my first post, but I have read many many reviews here, I have decided to extend my collection, even small one by this SUPBEAM X60, I think its very nice and powerful with lots of modern features. Is the SUPBEAM.FR the right way to order it? there is nice price with package including batteries for 259 EUR.
http://supbeam.fr/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=24&product_id=66

I am from Europe so this might be the best option.. or is there a coupon I could use here?

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## wertzius (Feb 4, 2014)

The shop is reliable!

The price is already discounted and there are no codes available.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Mar 13, 2014)

gopajti said:


> :thumbsup:



Do KeepPower 3400 batteries fit this light (wondering if they might be too long)?


Max


----------



## gopajti (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Max,

You can use 3400mAh Keeppower batteries (pls check first post). Length same as Supbeam 2600 batteries.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 16, 2014)

second post updated, added new pics: X60 vs Fenix PD35, Armytek Viking v2.5, Skilhunt K26, Spark SL6S-740NW, Foursevens Maelstrom Regen + MMX with burst mode, Microfire TL2 T6 and L500R V3 NW, Jetbeam DDR30, Thrunite TN35 and Fenix RC40


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Mar 16, 2014)

*Hey gopajti* 



Great output from that Supbeam.

What is the quality control like?

Some owners have said the magnetic charger connection easily falls off as it does not have much magnetic attraction to the charging port, what have you found?

I really like my Fenix TK75 and that weight is enough for an easy carry, so how do you find the extra weight of that beast on a reasonable walk.

My Fenix TK75 and my Thrunite TN30, TN31, TN31mb and the DEFT version are all a piece of cake to carry and the user interface buttons are terrrific, how do you find controlling the X60 light to be?

I rarely use the rear button except to isolate the batteries after I am finished using the light.

After passing the size and weight of the TK75 and TN31 size lights they all seem a bit big and too heavy from my experience with the Fenix TK70 and Olight SR95 series of bigger lights.

I am thinking of buying the Vinh modded version of this light he names the X60VN which is a real beast after the mods are done.



*CHEERS*


----------



## bluemax_1 (Mar 16, 2014)

gopajti said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> You can use 3400mAh Keeppower batteries (pls check first post). Length same as Supbeam 2600 batteries.



Thanks. Looks like a decent alternative to the RC40.


Max


----------



## gopajti (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Oztorchfreak


This is little difficult to me in english, but I try, I hope you understand all.


The weight is not problem for me. I walked with RC40, X60 and similar size flashlight ca. 45 mins, without shoulder strap, only in one hand and was not problem, not uncomfortable for me, but the operation was much easier with RC40 side switches. The X60 control ring quality is good, precise enough (more precisely than TN35 ring), run smooth, but not too easy operate in one hand.


btw charger connection is good, the magnetic force is enough, but as you know, I not use X60 charger function, just I tried. I use own chargers (XTAR VP1), X60 built-in charger stopped 4.14V to 4.22V. My VP1 can charge precisely 6x 4.19V. This is better for me. 


I use this flashlight since ~2 months and I'm satisfied, working without any problem. This is one of my favourite flashlight, best partner for night walk, dark streets etc


----------



## gopajti (May 8, 2014)

Second post updated, added new 60m distance beamshot comparison

*Supbeam X60 vs:

- Fenix PD35
- Fenix TK35 L2
- Fenix TK35 UE
- Thrunite TN35
- Blackshadow Terminator T70
- Microfire L500R V3 NW
- Fenix TK76
- TK76 spot
- TK76 flood
- Niwalker Nova MM15
- Fenix RC40
- Fenix TK61
- Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3
- Olight SR96

*:thumbsup:


----------



## Oztorchfreak (May 9, 2014)

*Supbeam X60 V2 10,000 lumens model out now!*



*CHEERS*


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 26, 2014)

Moving this to Flashlight Reviews.

Bill


----------

